# $75 to blow at williams sonoma . . .



## chiffonodd (Jun 18, 2015)

$75 doesn't really go all that far at WS but I ended up with a gift card. What would you guys get for $75, or put $75 toward? The only knife there I'd consider picking up for around that price is the shun classic parer, but still seems an awful lot to spend. Maybe I'll just stick with my $7 victorinox forschner. 

So let's open this up to gear other than knives. What would you grab/subsidize if you could?


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 18, 2015)

I want something copper. Ive Been looking at those little Cooper sugar pots. I think it would be amazing for sauces and gravies. It has a spout to which seals thé deal. That or id put it towards a le creuset whatever you fancy.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 18, 2015)

Godslayer said:


> I want something copper. Ive Been looking at those little Cooper sugar pots. I think it would be amazing for sauces and gravies. It has a spout to which seals thé deal. That or id put it towards a le creuset whatever you fancy.



Yeah I was looking at the LC enameled skillets (already have one of the dutch ovens). Thing is I live near an LC outlet and can get crazy good deals there, like 60% off with sales. What else?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice coffee grinder for spices, etc. That have a 1.5 qt ice cream maker in that price range...
.... mini food processor for travel.
The Cuisinart griddler/panini press is really great at $100.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 18, 2015)

Benriner mandoline


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rosle tongs or peeler? Towels and wash clothes that's mainly what I buy from there. You could buy some of the fancy salts or balsamic vinegar as well.


----------



## J_Style (Jun 18, 2015)

Blis Maple Syrup. It's maple syrup made in an old bourbon still then aged in bourbon barrels for a year.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 18, 2015)

lol ok so bottom line there's lots of great stuff  thanks for the suggestions

Also seeing that grilling stuff is 60% off . . . http://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/shop/outdoor/outdoor-grilling-event/


----------



## steelcity (Jun 18, 2015)

This bbq sauce is pretty good. 
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...ODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## Cashn (Jun 18, 2015)

Can't remember the last time I went to a WS store but just looked online. Saw a lot of little things that I would not exactly call necessary. Maybe use the gift card on something you want but wouldn't feel very good spending hard earned money on? I know that's vague but there's a lot of stuff on the site I was looking at that might be cool but could easily do without. Like a pig shaped grill weight! http://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/pr...n-press/pipinfo.html?pkey=ctools-meat-poultry :laugh:


----------



## daveb (Jun 18, 2015)

The parer. Moving from a Vnox type (cheap plastic handle, cheap, flexi, metal blade) parer to a grown-up version is a game changer. Though you may quickly find yourself moving further uptstream to parers from the makers here.

Or hand towels. I like WS towels though at 4/$20 they're a little pricey. There are also a host of WS "exclusive" products - Keller's All-Clad line, Soda Stream Penguin come to mind.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 20, 2015)

I was in my local WS and there was a large selection of staub and le crueset cast iron that were in the bargain area. Wish it was a few months earlier. I would have brought a few home.


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2015)

this
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/staub-pure-grill/


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 20, 2015)

panda said:


> this
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/staub-pure-grill/



Sweet! Deer park had some ovens that were cheeeep! 120 for a black staub 4 quart! That one almost came home! However, I just picked up a staub and a le crueset a month earlier.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys. Ended up going for that 1/2 off staub enameled CI grill pan that panda found! 







So now I've got an LC 7.5 qt oven, an LC 13.5" skillet, and this staub 10" grill pan. Think I'm set on cast iron for a while. 

Back to knives for me :knife::knife::knife: could maybe use a parer like daveb was talking about . . .


----------



## panda (Jun 25, 2015)

try jumbo asparagus and thick sliced bacon on it


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2015)

panda said:


> try jumbo asparagus and thick sliced bacon on it



Will do! :hungry:


----------

